# Marine, Navy & Army Columbia Bikes Completed.



## MrColumbia (Jan 17, 2016)

I am finally done with the *Marine Issue WWII Columbia*. While I was at it I re-restored my *1945 Military Model Compax *in Navy Gray to reflect the fact that it was owned and used at the *Navel Air Station in Lakehurst NJ *during the last year of the war. I also upgraded my *1939 Heavy Duty Service Army Tribute Columbia *with WWII Army surplus rims and 12 gage spokes for a more authentic look. 


The Marine bike was missing the original wheels. For the time being anyway I have done the bike with WWII Army surplus rims. The Marine issue rims were not drop center but until correct ones are found (if ever) these will do. The seat was re-covered by *Bergerwerke Bicycles *and the reproduction wood pedal blocks were obtained from them as well. The correct front sprocket was obtained from a fellow Caber. The tires are reproduction US Royal Chain Treads also obtained from a fellow Caber. Aside from the tires, chain ring, Pedals and Pedals Blocks and the wheels, everything else is original to this bike and traces of the original _Lusterless Marine Forest Green _were found on every part. These are the original hand grips, as a matter of fact I could not even get one off. The other was removed and the Marine green was in perfect shape underneath.







The Marine bike is serial number MC14643A and was found in California were it was a campus bike at Chico State College for many years.






The Military Compax was purchased from the nephew of the man who served on Airships at Lakehurst NJ during WWII and purchased the bike from the base some time after the war. It's serial number is J33428.







The "Army Tribute" bike is a 1939 Heavy Service Columbia. It was redone with WWII Army surplus rims and handlebars. It's not meant to represent one of the WWII contract bikes and I have "1939" stenciled on the front fender to represent it's true year of manufacture. One thing to remember is WWII started in 1938 despite the US not officially entering it until 1941. The US Military did use bicycles prior to 1942 and this is a tribute to all of those. That and it was fun to make.


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 17, 2016)

Great work, Ken, love the way the MC turned out...


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Do you have a Victory bike too?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 17, 2016)

johan willaert said:


> Great work, Ken, love the way the MC turned out...




Thanks, I owe a lot to you as well. With your knowledge I was able to know what I had and what it was worth in the as found condition.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 17, 2016)

catfish said:


> Do you have a Victory bike too?





I have a female Wartime Columbia in original condition. At the moment it has an incorrect chrome headlight that I put on the replace the old one. I will change that back soon. It does not have the "V" on the fenders as it was made a little later in the war.






Unfortunately I sold my Men's and Ladies lightweight wartime Columbia's...for cheap money too. Back then nobody thought they were worth anything. They would have helped complete the WWII collection.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 17, 2016)

You did a great job,congrats on some mighty fine bikes.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 17, 2016)

Glad to have been of help!
You need to update the military page on your website now LOL!


----------



## izee2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey Ken,
  Great job!!! Nice stable of bikes!!! Impressive restore on all of them. And that wartime ladies bike is sweet...I can't say that I have ever seen one in the civilian form. 
  Tom


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 18, 2016)

izee2 said:


> Hey Ken,
> Great job!!! Nice stable of bikes!!! Impressive restore on all of them. And that wartime ladies bike is sweet...I can't say that I have ever seen one in the civilian form.
> Tom




The bike was given to me by a neighbor who was moving. It was in his basement and he was going to throw it away!  It looked pretty bad at first glance but a few hours with rubbing and polishing compound and some good paste wax brought it back to life. All the mechanicals got cleaned and re-greased as I do with all my bikes and a new set of tires and that is all I did.


----------



## Bozman (Jan 18, 2016)

Great Job Ken! I love the Haze Gray Navy Bike!


----------

